# Downhill MTB at Platty, Saturday, September 7th



## Cornhead (Sep 5, 2013)

Got an invitation from the illustrious Scotty to go downhill mountain biking at Platty on Saturday. Anyone plan on being there? I've never done it before, hopefully I won't kill myself, or my bike. Sounds like a ton-o-fun for a measly $35.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2013)

Plus hopefully I get to learn their mtn bike trails which I hear migth be glades in winter time.


----------



## skijay (Sep 6, 2013)

I started to DH MTB this summer at Mount Snow.  One thing I learned on my first trip doing it, is if you don't have full suspension bike, rent one. It's a lot more fun and less tiresome and better on your back.  Even though it's gravity, I felt beat up after using my hardtail bike.


It is a lot of fun!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Plus hopefully I get to learn their mtn bike trails which I hear migth be glades in winter time.



The one thing I've learned from my DH MTB time on the hill at Mount Snow, is the stuff that most semi sane folks will go down on on 2 wheels either isn't steep enough or just barely steep enough to go down on on 2 skis or a board and a foot plus of powder! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2013)

skijay said:


> I started to DH MTB this summer at Mount Snow.  One thing I learned on my first trip doing it, is if you don't have full suspension bike, rent one. It's a lot more fun and less tiresome and better on your back.  Even though it's gravity, I felt beat up after using my hardtail bike.
> 
> 
> It is a lot of fun!



I have a $200 bike I see how it goes and probably end of renting thanks for the advice everyone. I really happy to be at Platty I miss the place.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I have a $200 bike I see how it goes and probably end of renting thanks for the advice everyone. I really happy to be at Platty I miss the place.



I would highly recomend renting. Very good chance you will break your bike. DH bikes are super heavy for a reason. They need to be very strong for the extra abuse they take over a regular XC hike ride.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I would highly recomend renting. Very good chance you will break your bike. DH bikes are super heavy for a reason. They need to be very strong for the extra abuse they take over a regular XC hike ride.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Ok I will thanks or I might do $100 for bike rental and lesson and ticket since it be my first time down hill biking, lessons really needed?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Ok I will thanks or I might do $100 for bike rental and lesson and ticket since it be my first time down hill biking, lessons really needed?



If you spend more than about 2% of the time actually sitting in the saddle rather than standing on the pedals, you're doing it wrong! Other than than a full suspension DH bike can easily take on a bunch of rocks/ditches/logs/etc that you think at first it can't, and quickly you'll hardly notice them! Last thing, on steep, short descending pitches, get your butt WAY BACK over your rear tire to avoid going over the bars!!

DH biking is a bunch of fun! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2013)

Thankful Dr. Jeff Advice I will listen to, makes sense, now Platty I coming home tomorrow.:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2013)

Fun I will rent a downhill bike and gear next time trip report when I get home.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2013)

But hurting


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, against the advice here, and everyone we spoke with at Platty, we opted to tackle Platty on our basic, hard-tail, mountain bikes. We had a great time despite definitely not having the right tools for the job. We both decided $35 was cheap for a shakedown cruise, and will definitely rent downhill bikes for our next visit. Those things look amazing, like dirt bikes sans engines. They must be expensive, no? Much like skiing, it's a pricey game without owning your own equipment, but once you do, $35 a pop is cheap.

I stayed mostly on the easier trails off of Powder Puff, they were rocky, and rooty, but navigable on a basic mountain bike. I was guaranteed a flat rear tire by an experienced rider in the parking lot, but I ended the day unscathed. The only chair running was the triple, we took one hike over to the double terrain. What seems like a relatively flat travese on skis, is far from it. That was an eyeopener in general, trails that don't seem steep at all on skis, look quite different on a bike. I'm sure there are other hills that offer downhill riding that aren't quite as gnarly as Platty, maybe a regular mountain bike would be more at home there? I do know my bike would be trashed in short order if ridden like this often.

My next trip down Platty will probably be on skis, but I will return to ride on a downhill bike next year. Maybe go somewhere mellower first to get my feet wet on a true downhill bike. Oh yeah, despite being carried to the top, it's quite a workout too.

Only took a couple pics, found an abandon house off of Shredded Mozzarella, didn't know that was there, pretty cool. I must have been tired Scotty, I forgot to mention it to you. It was a long drive home, not drowsy, but tired.


Scotty


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 8, 2013)

Platty is serious for sure. They host high level races there.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 8, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Platty is serious for sure. They host high level races there.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


Yes, it's more well known for mountain biking than skiing, for sure. It is one of the premier places for downhill mountain biking on the East Coast, from what I've read. Some of the trails look pretty nuts, rock outcroppings in the middle of the trail that can be hucked, if your so inclined. I just see a hospital visit when I look at it.:wink: I'm an old, fat, fart, I don't do that shit on skis either. I suggested some trails to Scotty, I found out he want's half of his ashes scattered at Platty, the other half at Alta. :wink:

It would be great to get into, seamless downhill fun when combined with ski season. Anyone experienced, what would an entry level used downhill bike cost? I'm thinking at least a grand. Once had, cheaper than skiing per visit. 

How you feeling today Scotty? A little sore? I noticed a nice bruise on my ass, and a few scrapes on my arm.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2013)

Out hurting my self on local hiking trails what ky Mesa bike was meant to do today.

Fun Platty bike trails no jokke, now I know lots more winter mogul trees speculation now fact. Brought crappy bike got their around 1030am no one their. Took some cool slow mountain passes from Elenviolle on up, fun but 30 mph. Powder Puff is expert rocky trail. Cornhead had Govelee and that was it, and ski helmet. I had pads and I needed them. Bike flip on me few times. Dr Jeff and othters thanks for great advice it helped I kept my ass prtr the seat. Left bereak pad broke worth it. Next time maybe someplace closer like Mt. Creek with full bike suspension looks rreaken amazing can't wait to go back with good bike, maybe rent from local bike shop maybe cheaper any one know. Lunch anid Mexican Mary was great thanks goes great with alcohol. Next year hope to be better and try it again there at Platty, if I die yes my ashes here at platty half, and other half at Alta.please.


----------



## lspadoni (Dec 9, 2015)

8)


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2015)

lspadoni said:


> 8)



Seriously man are you just buffering your post count!! WTH


----------

